# Possible players to acquire and draft picks



## Joker

Possible players with contracts to acquire from teams.

PF - Steven Hunter - 6'10 - 2M - Orlando
SG - Greg Buckner - 6'4 - 3M - Philly
SF - John Salmons - 6'7 - 1M - Philly
PF - Christian Laettner - 6'11 - 6M - Washington
SG - Jarvis Hayes - 6'7 - 2M - Washington *** STEAL
PF - Etan Thomas - 6'10 - 3M - Washington
PG - Dan Dickau - 6'0 - 1M - Atlanta
SF - Eddie Robinson - 6'9 - 6M - Chicago
PF - Brian Skinner - 6'9 - 1.6M - Milwakee *** STEAL
SF - Kirk Haston - 6'9 - 2M - New Orleans
PF - Michael Bradley - 6'9 - 2M - Toronto *** STEAL
SG - Eddie Jones - 6'6 - 14M - Miami *** decent leader to start franshise
PF - Brian Grant - 6'9 - 14M - Miami
SF - Tariq Abdul Wahad - 6'6 - 6M - Dallas


Draft

Hakim Warrick - 6'8 - PF - Syracuse - Junior
15ppg 8.5rpg 1.3bpg 54%FG

Dwight Howard - 6'11 - PF - Southwest Christian HS
19ppg 15.5rpg 4.5bpg

Ben Gordon - 6'2 - PG - Connecticut - Junior
20ppg 5apg 1.2spg 42%FG

Al Jefferson - 6'9 - PF - Prentiss HS
37ppg 14rpg 4bpg

Luol Deng - 6'8 - SF - Duke - Freshman
24ppg 10rpg 5apg

David Harrison - 7'0 - Colorado - Junior
14ppg - 8rpg - 3.3bpg - 55%FG


----------



## Joker

C - Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje / Lawrence Funderburke / Michael Curry
PF - Dwight Howard / Lonny Baxter/ Michael Bradley
SF - Eddie Jones / Kirk Haston
SG - Jarvis Hayes / Eddie House
PG - Brevin Knight / Mike James

still better than the Bucks :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> C - Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje / Lawrence Funderburke / Michael Curry
> PF - Dwight Howard / Lonny Baxter/ Michael Bradley
> SF - Eddie Jones / Kirk Haston
> SG - Jarvis Hayes / Eddie House
> PG - Brevin Knight / Mike James
> 
> still better than the Bucks :laugh:


Why would the Wizards not protect Jarvis Hayes? He will definetly be protected, they would just be wasting a draft pick.


----------



## raptorsrule15

I'm sure Miami would protect Jones, and Hayes would definitly be protected.....Michael Curry a center  !!!


----------



## Lope31

lol Curry at center would be funny.


----------



## MJG

We're going to leave Hayes unprotected? Even if he plays downright awful this season, you're still crazy to think we'd do that my friend :laugh: Also, while I'm not 100% familiar with the Raptors roster, I think Bradley is good enough (though a majority of fans don't know it) that they would try to protect him as well.


----------



## Joker

> Why would the Wizards not protect Jarvis Hayes? He will definetly be protected, they would just be wasting a draft pick.


i think cause the wizards will protect:
1- arenas
2 - stackhouse
3 - white
4 - hughes
5 - brown
6 - jeffries
7 - haywood
8 - dixon

leaving hayes out... 

theyre gonna have to leave 2 of hayes white or laettner out.
so there is a chance hayes can slip to the bobcats


----------



## Joker

> I'm sure Miami would protect Jones


i dont think so. riley is trying to get out of jones' contract cause he is creating a logjam at the guard position in miami. so by not protecting him, bobcats would probably sign him.

jones can help the bobcats a lot tho cause theyre gonna suck for at least 3 more years and get good draft picks. jones can runt he team, mentor them, teach em how to play D, and get the full potential out of em, something the clippers failed to do.


----------



## Joker

> Michael Curry a center


sorry....... :grinning:


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> i think cause the wizards will protect:
> 1- arenas
> 2 - stackhouse
> 3 - white
> 4 - hughes
> 5 - brown
> 6 - jeffries
> 7 - haywood
> 8 - dixon
> 
> leaving hayes out...
> 
> theyre gonna have to leave 2 of hayes white or laettner out.
> so there is a chance hayes can slip to the bobcats


I can't see the Wizards keeping Jahidi White and letting Jarvis Hayes, one of the best shooters in this years draft, go. I could be wrong but I say we get some Wizards fans on this.


----------



## Joker

yeah ur right.... im hoping they do that or probably acquire a good player before then so they could protect him instead of hayes.

but seems like bobcats might have a chance at getting him.


----------



## MJG

Not really in any order, I would protect: Arenas, Stackhouse, Kwame, Jeffries, Hayes, Hughes, Haywood and one other player.

Picking that last player becomes a bit more iffy. Jahidi White would have an expiring $6 million contract, which would be nice to keep. Laettner falls into the same category, also having a $6 million expiring contract -- both would make excellent trade bait. Juan Dixon is tough to say exactly, and this upcoming season should determine if he gets on the list or not. To be honest, unless he can really learn to play the backup PG role, we may very well not protect him.

Right now, I'd say that the only player on our roster I'm pretty close to 100% sure we won't protect is Etan Thomas. He's a good hustler, but we just don't have much playing time for him at this point. I think that there is also a pretty good chance of us leaving Laettner unprotected. He probably will be playing for us very little by the end of this season, and while his contract is nice, it's not worth leaving a good young player open for the taking. Steve Blake gets left open as well, but you guys wouldn't take him anyways I'm guessing. That would leave us with one more player to not protect, with the two possibilities being Dixon and White. I may be being biased because he's one of my favorite players, but unless Dixon really lays an egg this year, I think we'll keep him. If we did that, our protected lineup would look like:

1. Arenas
2. Stackhouse
3. Kwame
4. Jeffries
5. Hayes
6. Hughes
7. Haywood
8. Dixon
White
Blake
Laettner
Thomas

Out of that group I doubt you would pick Blake, leaving you with three pretty decent options in my opinion. You could grab the legit center with an expiring contract in White, a pretty good leader with an expiring contract in Laettner, or a hard working, do the dirty work type in Thomas. I'm not exactly sure what Thomas' contract situation is, though I do know he's still on his rookie deal.


----------



## reHEATed

> Originally posted by <b>raptorsrule15</b>!
> I'm sure Miami would protect Jones


Miami cannot protect Jones. We have 5 people under contract nexy year- Grant,Wade, C Butler, Odom, nad Jones. Rules are we HAVE to leave one unprotected and the others are locks to be protected leaving JOnes as the one unprtected. Grant will be protected because we need him underneath. We got nobody else.

The rest of our current roster are all UFA's next year


----------



## luciano

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> Miami cannot protect Jones. We have 5 people under contract nexy year- Grant,Wade, C Butler, Odom, nad Jones. Rules are we HAVE to leave one unprotected and the others are locks to be protected leaving JOnes as the one unprtected. Grant will be protected because we need him underneath. We got nobody else.
> 
> The rest of our current roster are all UFA's next year


Exactly! Miami would have signed someone to a two year deal this summer if they absolutely wanted to keep everyone from this group, and I think it's obvious that Jones is the odd man out. I'd love to see him back in Charlotte! But his contract may run a bit too long.


----------



## RoyWilliams

> Luol Deng - 6'8 - SF - Duke - Freshman
> 24ppg 10rpg 5apg


He hasnt even played at Duke so those are his high school numbers.


----------



## Mavs Dude

Please take Tariq Abdul-Wahad!!!!!!!
:grinning: :yes:


----------



## Samuel

I think the Bobcats are going to have an unbelievable opportunity to be good really early considering the new economic policies of most owners today: get rid of overly big contracts in favor of cap room for 'the big free agent'.


----------



## Im The One

The problem is they cant take on alot of those contracts because their cap room will be tiny.

On a slightly different note anyone notice how the teams that are always dumping moey to get the "big free agent", the agent doesnt usually want to go there anyway.


----------



## CP26

Wizards will also protect Chris Whitney since they just signed him


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> Wizards will also protect Chris Whitney since they just signed him


No they won't. Whitney sucks -- why would they protect him?


----------



## Rashidi

Eddie Jones will probably be traded midseason. Of course, the team that trades for him could always leave him unprotected. Supposing he isn't traded, Jones makes a good choice for Charlotte simply because he played there and was popular when he did so.

There is no chance that the 11th pick in the draft will be unprotected. Especially since the Wizards need SF help more than guard help. Which means bye bye Dixon.

There is heavy speculation in Chicago that Jay Williams could be left unprotected, as the team has not committed to him past this season.

Hunter won't be taken. Why? Because the Magic will probably leave Grant Hill unprotected. Charlotte will not take a chance on Hill with 3 years and $45 million remaining on his contract.

NY has lots of choices. They could leave Allan Houston's 3 years and 56 million up for grabs, but if they took him, it would be determential to the Knick game plan. They want to return to the playoffs, they still have a lot of veterans locked up for a long time, and they don't have a replacement at SG. I think they would leave Shandon Anderson (3 years, 22 million) and either Howard Eisley (2 years, 12 million) or Frank Williams unprotected. Whoever is left gets to backup Milos Vujanic. If Eisley is taken, Ward could return for another year of backup PG.
They could also leave Clarence Weatherspoon unprotected instead of Shandon, since they have a PF glut and Anderson is the main SG/SF off the bench.


----------



## Charlotte_______

I wouldn't mind getting Frank Williams from NY, I wouldn't have him as my starting PG, but given some PT he will become a great off the bench player that they will need.


----------



## CP26

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> No they won't. Whitney sucks -- why would they protect him?


Well why would they sign him and not protect him?
To give him money for no reason?


----------



## Dakota

*Unprotected Players*

Jay Williams-Bulls probably will be unprotected 
Penny Hardaway-Suns same deal 
Ruben Patterson-Blazers 
Derek Fisher-Lakers 
Vin Baker-Keltics 
Lorenzen Wright-Grizzlies
Fred Jones-Indiana 
Jarron Collins-Utah 
Vitaly Potapenko-Sonics
Alan Henderson-Hawks 
Rodney White-Nuggets 
Donyell Marshall-Bulls 
Draft-Pavel Potzkelvine (whatever his name is)
John Wallace-Miami 

Again these are just assumptions of who I think are going to be left unprotected next year and good pickups for the Bobcats.


----------



## Joker

john wallace is a free agent next year.

eddie jones will be the unprotected one.

and it does make a lotta sense if he comes to charlotte as he's got a fanbase over there, so i think the management would spend on him to get attendence.


----------



## jokeaward

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> The problem is they cant take on alot of those contracts because their cap room will be tiny.
> 
> On a slightly different note anyone notice how the teams that are always dumping moey to get the "big free agent", the agent doesnt usually want to go there anyway.


But if they cut payroll, they cut payroll. Dang, no big FA to take us from a low payroll. Gotta make profit and give little more than hope. Sterlingism, baby!


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

You guys left out Emeka Okafor on the rookie list, who I think may be the next Ben Wallace.

Also, I don't know if anyone else is thinking what I am or not, but... Wouldn't Bill Russell make a great general manager or coach? I mean, he is the team player of the century and possibly the best defensive player EVER...


----------



## Scott

I think if the Bobcats got Eddie Jones and Jay Williams from the expansion draft it would be a good move for fan support. Jones (played in Charlotte) Williams (played at Duke)


----------



## tdizzle

Yea,

If the Bobcats want to get some quality players they are going to have to take on some pretty big contracts that others teams either do not or can not afford.

I think if a bigger name player like Eddie Jones was put out there the Bobcats would take him. He is a name that people have heard espically in that area and a solid player to model your franchise around.

Just my opinion.


----------



## luciano

> Originally posted by <b>popeyejones54</b>!
> 
> Well why would they sign him and not protect him?
> To give him money for no reason?


 They only signed him for a year as a backup I believe. It is unlikely he will be protected, especially if guys like Dixon and Hayes are in danger.


----------



## pcon

> SG - Eddie Jones - 6'6 - 14M - Miami *** decent leader to start franshise


I hope they do not take Jones- he already was here once and he is pass his prime and not worth the salary.


Also, Hayes is a lot better than Dixon. I would be surprised if he is still in the league in a few year.


----------



## BullFan16

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> Possible players with contracts to acquire from teams.
> 
> PF - Steven Hunter - 6'10 - 2M - Orlando
> SG - Greg Buckner - 6'4 - 3M - Philly
> SF - John Salmons - 6'7 - 1M - Philly
> PF - Christian Laettner - 6'11 - 6M - Washington
> SG - Jarvis Hayes - 6'7 - 2M - Washington *** STEAL
> PF - Etan Thomas - 6'10 - 3M - Washington
> PG - Dan Dickau - 6'0 - 1M - Atlanta
> SF - Eddie Robinson - 6'9 - 6M - Chicago
> PF - Brian Skinner - 6'9 - 1.6M - Milwakee *** STEAL
> SF - Kirk Haston - 6'9 - 2M - New Orleans
> PF - Michael Bradley - 6'9 - 2M - Toronto *** STEAL
> SG - Eddie Jones - 6'6 - 14M - Miami *** decent leader to start franshise
> PF - Brian Grant - 6'9 - 14M - Miami
> SF - Tariq Abdul Wahad - 6'6 - 6M - Dallas
> 
> 
> Draft
> 
> Hakim Warrick - 6'8 - PF - Syracuse - Junior
> 15ppg 8.5rpg 1.3bpg 54%FG
> 
> Dwight Howard - 6'11 - PF - Southwest Christian HS
> 19ppg 15.5rpg 4.5bpg
> 
> Ben Gordon - 6'2 - PG - Connecticut - Junior
> 20ppg 5apg 1.2spg 42%FG
> 
> Al Jefferson - 6'9 - PF - Prentiss HS
> 37ppg 14rpg 4bpg
> 
> Luol Deng - 6'8 - SF - Duke - Freshman
> 24ppg 10rpg 5apg
> 
> David Harrison - 7'0 - Colorado - Junior
> 14ppg - 8rpg - 3.3bpg - 55%FG



Bobcats

C: Stephen Hunter - Mamadou N'diaye, Dalibor Bagaric
PF: Marcus Fizer - Brian Skinner, 2nd RD pick
SF: Jeff Thepagnier - Quinten Richardson, Vincent Yarborough
SG: Eddie Jones - Brian Shaw
PG: Ben Gordon - Smush Parker, Rusty LaRue


----------



## XCoRyX

it should be quite interesting and fun to see this team build..


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>MavsFaN02</b>!
> Also, I don't know if anyone else is thinking what I am or not, but... Wouldn't Bill Russell make a great general manager or coach? I mean, he is the team player of the century and possibly the best defensive player EVER...


He wasn't a good coach when he coached Sacramento


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

*Why Not?*

Karl would be a bad idea!! Karl loses the respect of his players very easily. If there were to be another coach and Bikerstaff stay as the GM I say why not try and go after either Dallas Ast. Del Harris(ex-laker coach) or maybe Spurs Ast. P.J. Carlisemo(spelling?) If we wanted we could also go after Doc Rivers after the year is over and Orlando lets him go. Or my favorite candidate of all would be Dick Harter (Ast coach for the celtics)(also Jack Ramsey's nephew.) With those conadidates no matter who we land they would be knowledgable and stress Defense.


----------



## XCoRyX

i would like and recommend them picking up smush parker


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

*Trotter!*

Right now Smush is busy playing with the harlem globetrotters.


----------



## pittpanthers2007

1st Rd- Dwight Howard 6-10 225 PF Atlanta GA HSSr. or Tiago Splitter 7-0 236 PF (Brazil) 1985

2nd Rd- Pape Sow 6-10 250 PF Cal State Fullerton Sr. or Herve Lamizana 6-10 215 SF/PF Rutgers Sr.

2nd Rd steal- Julius Page 6-3 191 SG Pittsburgh Sr.

Expansion Draft-Ricky Davis, Rafer Alston -What a Steal!, Smush Parker, Jarvis Hayes, Udonis Haslem


----------



## BullFan16

y do people keep sayin jarv will b in the expansion draft...he will def be wit was next yr


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>pittpanthers2007</b>!
> 1st Rd- Dwight Howard 6-10 225 PF Atlanta GA HSSr. or Tiago Splitter 7-0 236 PF (Brazil) 1985
> 
> 2nd Rd- Pape Sow 6-10 250 PF Cal State Fullerton Sr. or Herve Lamizana 6-10 215 SF/PF Rutgers Sr.
> 
> 2nd Rd steal- Julius Page 6-3 191 SG Pittsburgh Sr.
> 
> Expansion Draft-Ricky Davis, Rafer Alston -What a Steal!, Smush Parker, Jarvis Hayes, Udonis Haslem


For your expansion draft,the only player I see that we could possibly acquire is Smush Parker. Ricky Davis unprotected? Rafer Alston and Udonis Haslem, Haslem could be a possibility, but they would likely not protect Brian Grant or Eddie Jones due to their contracts. And Hayes, Washington's 1st round pick, from what I have seen, is going anywhere.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Rodney White is another player that Charlotte could pick up. Denver didn't exercise their option on him, which I think is a mistake. I think he's a real talent and juss needs PT..


----------



## XXXCalade

i think it was a bad move to say that by bernie because now teams could protect there young athletes with small contracts and leave there expensive middle aged stars unprotected knowing the bobcats wont take them. For example if the Bulls didnt want to lose anybody they could protect
1- Chandler
2- Curry
3- Crawford
4- Williams
5- Hinrich
6- Fizer
7- Marshall
8- Baxter
This leaves out Rose, Robinson, Blount, Pippen, Gill, Linton Johnson, and Roger Mason Jr.
The Bobcats wouldnt take any of those players because of their contracts or their age except for maybe johnson or mason but they arent good enough probably to be picked. Therefore the bulls would not lose anybody.


----------



## Joker

I bet Jim Jackson will be left with no team as usual... he would be an excellent pickup.

4th pick could very well be Okafor.

Jones for popular reasons.

JWill always a possibility and maybe Eddie Robinson.

Keon Clark from the free agency

id call this a successful and enertaining lineup.

Clark
Okafor
Robinson / Jackson
Jones
JWill


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer

*Re: Re: Possible players to acquire and draft picks*



> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Bobcats
> 
> C: Stephen Hunter - Mamadou N'diaye, Dalibor Bagaric
> PF: Marcus Fizer - Brian Skinner, 2nd RD pick
> SF: Jeff Thepagnier - Quinten Richardson, Vincent Yarborough
> SG: Eddie Jones - Brian Shaw
> PG: Ben Gordon - Smush Parker, Rusty LaRue


I highly doubt that the clips will leave Q un protected besides they'll resign him any way.


----------



## LesterLazlo

*Eddie Jones?*

Bobcats management would have to be insane to take on Eddie Jones.

Why tie up all that capspace. Bobcats can be a player in years 2 and 3.


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>BullFan16</b>!
> y do people keep sayin jarv will b in the expansion draft...he will def be wit was next yr


In your previous post you had him in the expansion.


Lester: The way I see Charlotte taking Eddie Jones is, he would draw in a few fans with his previous ties with the Charlotte Hornets. And the Bobcats have to meet a certain cap area, in other words they cannot all draft players with the league minimum and drafting Eddie could give lots of the young players experience, serving more as a teacher.


----------



## LesterLazlo

*Moderator*

Bobcats can draft expensive players in the last year of their contracts, and get money and draft picks from the teams they draft them from. They can sign players for more than they are worth (like the Jazz trading for Keon to meet the minimum payroll, knowing they'll have his cap space next year), and be rid of them next year when their salary cap goes up. Plus having a bad first season gets them a high draft pick the following year. they will have capspace to sign valuable FAs in years 2 and 3. They'll gain about $10-12 mil capspace in year three. Drafting Eddie Jones would ruin this, and Bobcats would regret it.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture.

Hayes and Salmons will not be avialable.

E.Thomas, Haston, and M. Bradley are all FA, so you will only draft them so you have chance to match other offers

Gordon, Warrick, and Harrison will not be top 4 picks

and you forgot about Okafur, which is who you really should be praying for in the draft.


----------



## rebelsun

Please take Penny!


----------



## LesterLazlo

*Drafting Restricted FAs*

TysEdy, if Bobcats draft a Restricted FA, that player automatically becomes an unrestricted FA, and I don't think the team the restricted FA was drafted from can sign that player.


----------



## nyksju

would you want Howard Eisley? We would prob leave hime unprotected.


----------



## jmk

> Dixon. I would be surprised if he is still in the league in a few year.


That's just a ludicrous statement. The NBA has a priority on shooters and that is what Juanny is. He is also a star when given the PT, especially in Washington. All you had to do was watch that first game his rookie season when the fans were chanting for about 30 minutes straight "We want Juan! We want Juan!"


----------



## SheriffKilla

*a possibile team*

if they get lucky on the free agent market and make a couple of moves to trade down their pick this is how their team could look


Dan Gadzuric Chris Andersen James Lang
Mehmet Okur Jeff Foster Jabari Brown
Kevin Martin Marquis Daniels Walt Williams
Brent Barry Richie Frahm Adrian Griffin
Steve Nash Damon Jones Omar Cook


Okur, Barry, Frahm, Nash, Andersen, Daniels, Lang, W.Williams, Griffin, Cook are FA

they can trade their 4th pick to Indiana for J.Foster,1st rd pick(K.Martin) and Bender or A.Harrington or something
than they can trade Bender or A.Harrington or something
for Gadzuric and D.Jones


I am not saying this will happen and they would have to get a couple lucky breaks as far as people not askin for a lot of money and the trades but this would be best case scenario

i think they would be one of the better teams in the East


----------



## shyFX325

ZERO chance any of that happens


----------



## shyFX325

charlotte has some ridiculously low cap to prevent them from making so many steals on the FA market. it would be unfair if they were jsut allowed to run into the league with all that spending money.


----------



## SheriffKilla

*oh really*

oh really???

im sorry i didnt know they get less cap room than everyone else

than none of that will happen
as far as nash at least
they would have to offer him a max
and probably okur tooo

i still think if they make smart moves they can pull all that off
wat about this

Dan Gadzuric Chris Andersen James Lang
Ben Handlogten Reggie Evans Jabari Brown
Kevin Martin Richie Frahm Walt Williams
Brent Barry Marquis Daniels Adrian Griffin
Damon Jones Brevin Knight Omar Cook



it seems as if there is no one good on that team but i think all those guys are team players who either have their own speciality that the team needs or can contribute if giving the Playing time


----------



## shyFX325

who the hell is kevin martin???


----------



## SheriffKilla

*draft*

he plays in western carolina
he leads the NCAA in scoring
if they trade they can get him lower in the draft
IMO, he is a major sleeper


----------



## shyFX325

*Re: oh really*



> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> i still think if they make smart moves they can pull all that off
> wat about this
> 
> Dan Gadzuric Chris Andersen James Lang
> Ben Handlogten Reggie Evans Jabari Brown
> Kevin Martin Richie Frahm Walt Williams
> Brent Barry Marquis Daniels Adrian Griffin
> Damon Jones Brevin Knight Omar Cook


if charlotte starts the season next year with that lineup i would fire the GM before the first game even began


----------



## shyFX325

*Re: draft*



> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> he plays in western carolina
> he leads the NCAA in scoring
> if they trade they can get him lower in the draft
> IMO, he is a major sleeper


oh ok.... he isnt even listed on nbadraft.nets mock so i had no idea (not a big college bball follower).

charlotte needs to use this draft to grab a young player with star potential, not getting an avg player for the pick and a borderline player later in the draft.

also the bobcats could hopefully get a draft pick to grab martin (or a player at his level) from the expansion draft by either picking or not picking an available player. that seems like alot better plan than giving up their first draftpick

EDIT : 

looking at this years draft class i have decided the worst possible thing the bobcats could ever do is try and trade back in the draft (unless they get some superstar that is not on the market right now). they cant pass up the cahnce of getting deng, smith, pavel, or howard.


----------



## SheriffKilla

*deng/smith*

in the draft they need to grab a guy who can score for them all the other things are not as highly touted in this league, so they can be aquired in the 2nd round/expansion draft/fa market

pavel/howard will be gone
okafor will never be a top notch scorer in this league(even though he will be a great player)

J.Smith and Deng arent all they're build up to be
I'll tell you right now J.Smith is the next Al Harrington
Deng is a poor man's Carmelo Anthony 
which isnt bad but not great 
Martin while only a one sided player 
can provide scoring for them right away and for years to come
(he is only a sophmore)
if martin doesnt enter they can grab luke jackson


----------



## SheriffKilla

replace handlogten with s.swift
you have a playoff team in the east

TRUST ME!


----------



## shyFX325

> Originally posted by <b>fjkdsi</b>!
> replace handlogten with s.swift
> you have a playoff team in the east
> 
> TRUST ME!


   

what are you talking about....

how would they get s. swift????

what is a handlogten??


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you talking about....
> 
> how would they get s. swift????
> 
> what is a handlogten??


Maybe, he thinks Stro will be available for the Expansion Draft?

And I think hes talking about Ben Handlogten, didn't he go to Oregon?


----------



## SheriffKilla

lol..i dont know why i said handlogten at first
he is garbage
i just saw him play pretty good
so i put him in there
after readin it over i realized that he sucks


stromile swift is gonna be a free agent


----------



## Kunlun

Are you talking about the Wagner Seahawks Kevin Martin averaging around 4 points a game?


----------



## Marcus13

Jarvis Hayes would be an incredible pick in the expansion draft


----------



## Charlotte_______

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> Jarvis Hayes would be an incredible pick in the expansion draft


Yes he would, but do you expect the Wizards to not protect him?


----------



## SheriffKilla

[email protected] seahawks kevin martin

never heard of him


im talkin about the western carolina kevin martin

he is the NCAA's leadin scorer and judgin by his percentages and the amount of times he has gotten to the FT line he can shoot and create his own shot as well
and if the Bobcats go with the line up i wrote out for them
they will need a go to scorer
which is what martin could do


----------



## MotionMan

I've seen WCU's Martin. He's OK, but he doesn't have what it takes to score in the L.


----------



## whiterhino

Anyone who thinks Jarvis Hayes or Ricky Davis would be unprotected in the expansion draft is crazy! My WORD!!!! Secondly, anyone who picks Pavel Podkolzine gets to go down in history with one of the biggest (no pun intended) draft busts in history, I called it here. Pass on Howard, Okafor, Deng, Splitter for him and that's just plain STUPID!!!


----------



## Gainesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> Anyone who thinks Jarvis Hayes or Ricky Davis would be unprotected in the expansion draft is crazy! My WORD!!!! Secondly, anyone who picks Pavel Podkolzine gets to go down in history with one of the biggest (no pun intended) draft busts in history, I called it here. Pass on Howard, Okafor, Deng, Splitter for him and that's just plain STUPID!!!


Why are you so sure that Pavel Podkolzine will be a bust? What's so great about splitter? Every one has Pavel going #2 behind howard, all I've heard of him is injury problems, but he has huge upside.


----------



## CitizenPain

*Handlotgen*

Handlotgen went to Western Michigan and graduated quite a while ago. He went overseas and stuff. Bottomline: Think Adam Keefe. A guy that Jerry Sloan can get use out of...but NOT a guy that anyone else can probably get crap out of...


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3

I think that the bobcats should pick up smush parker and should draft luol deng in the draft, hes a great player to build around for sure........:greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob: :greatjob:


----------



## sportsfan

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> C - Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje / Lawrence Funderburke / Michael Curry
> PF - Dwight Howard / Lonny Baxter/ Michael Bradley
> SF - Eddie Jones / Kirk Haston
> SG - Jarvis Hayes / Eddie House
> PG - Brevin Knight / Mike James
> 
> still better than the Bucks :laugh:


You think this roster would be 24-19 after 43 games? :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______

Im pretty sure he was joking.


----------



## sportsfan

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Im pretty sure he was joking.


Looking at the date of his post I'm not so sure....


----------



## rebelsun

There is absolutely no way the Wizards leave Hayes unprotected. He has played well in his rookie year, and is in the first year of an inexpensive rookie contract. There is no way this move would be good for the Wizards.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Should of named this thread "Will Jarvis Hayes be protected or unprotected in the expantion draft"


----------



## RyGuY43084

*hold up*

what charlotte needs to do, is work out a deal that would give them draft picks in exchange to take players. For example, the suns want White and eisley of their books so a draft pick with one of those players would sweeten the deal.. The same goes for every other team. The bobcats need to just get players, who have expiering contract in 2006 or before which is the eyar they will have fulkl cap space!!!


----------



## Joker

miami wants brian grant and eddie jones off the book...

would charlotte take both of em and miami's picks?


----------



## Joker

big contracts in EJ and BG,

but charlotte can have a decent team from day 1 having

Grant, Jones, 4th pick, top 10 pick (from miami), 2 second round picks, and a lucky unprotected player.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Bobcats are only allowed to select one player from a team.


----------



## Zuca

but they can select another player and trade for Brian Grant


----------



## Joker

does anyone think okafor or howard will be available at the 4th spot?


----------



## joekostelnik

I didn't read the whole post, but was this done with any respect for the salary cap? With the Bobcats only being allowed a fraction of the normal cap, I don't think they would go after anyone with that type of a contract (Eddie Jones). They need role players and draft picks.


----------



## pliumbum

Maybe Songaila...
Kings really don't need him to sit on the bench. Playing 30 mins, always with a double-double. 

to joekostelnik: is that young Sabas?


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>pliumbum</b>!
> Maybe Songaila...
> Kings really don't need him to sit on the bench. Playing 30 mins, always with a double-double.
> 
> to joekostelnik: is that young Sabas?


If the Kings leave him open, Charlotte would be fools not to snatch him up in a heartbeat. Young, cheap, and a solid player. I don't know what their FA situation is though, so I don't know if he'd be protected or not.

That picture is a young Sabonis -- check the Blazers board and you'll see many of them.


----------



## pliumbum

i guess kings have so many players to protect that he will really be left unprotected.


----------



## pliumbum

bibby,christie,divac,miller,stojakovic,webber

2 protects left. I don't whom they are going to protect.


----------



## wild_style

anyone think rafer alston is a possibilty?


----------



## Charlotte_______

I doubt it, the way he has been playing as of late the Heat would be crazy to just let him go.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Handlotgen*



> Originally posted by <b>CitizenPain</b>!
> Handlotgen went to Western Michigan and graduated quite a while ago. He went overseas and stuff. Bottomline: Think Adam Keefe. A guy that Jerry Sloan can get use out of...but NOT a guy that anyone else can probably get crap out of...


OT: How did he get that Avatar? (Bill Walton) He's a S/M? It doesn't list him as one. It was his First Post Too.


----------



## Joker

> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> anyone think rafer alston is a possibilty?


miami will defintely resign alston. hes the only true point guard on the team.


----------



## Joker

maybe a rafer alston + eddie jones package could be arranged for cap relief for miami.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Possibly, but Rafer isn't worth that much. And taking on Eddie's contract is't what Charlotte is looking for.


----------



## AMR

> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you so sure that Pavel Podkolzine will be a bust? What's so great about splitter? Every one has Pavel going #2 behind howard, all I've heard of him is injury problems, but he has huge upside.


Splitter >>>>>>> Podkolzine


----------



## butr

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> i think cause the wizards will protect:
> 1- arenas
> 2 - stackhouse
> 3 - white
> 4 - hughes
> 5 - brown
> 6 - jeffries
> 7 - haywood
> 8 - dixon
> 
> leaving hayes out...
> 
> theyre gonna have to leave 2 of hayes white or laettner out.
> so there is a chance hayes can slip to the bobcats


There is no way they protect Stack. He is soft, they are mad at him, and he has an awful deal. Hayes is 100% protected.


----------



## RetroDreams

Webber will most likely be left unprotected. You heard it here first.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> There is no way they protect Stack. He is soft, they are mad at him, and he has an awful deal. Hayes is 100% protected.


You are right on both counts. Hayes is probably 3rd or 4th on our list of protectees, and Stackhouse has no chance of being picked so there is no reason for us to protect him -- especially considering we'd have to leave a player we really want to keep on the unprotected list if we did protect him.


----------



## JazzMan

My first prediction of the Bobcats' roster STRAIGHT AFTER THE EXPANSION DRAFT. (There will be plenty more changes before the season actually starts)

PG - Derek Fisher/Kevin Ollie/Earl Watson
SG - Eric Piatkowski/Eddie House
SF - Lamond Murray/Austin Croshere/Eddie Robinson/Gerald Wallace
PF - Brian Grant/Rodney Rogers/Danny Fortson
C - Dikembe Mutombo/Elden Campbell/Derrick Coleman

THey might get Drobnjak instead of House, but I don't think there will be many SGs available.

You can get a better roster than I first thought before I tried it. 

Best pick-ups could come from Nets (lots of players under contract - can't protect them all), Bulls (some decent players with large contracts), New York (lots of players under contract).


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> My first prediction of the Bobcats' roster STRAIGHT AFTER THE EXPANSION DRAFT. (There will be plenty more changes before the season actually starts)
> 
> PG - Derek Fisher/Kevin Ollie/Earl Watson
> SG - Eric Piatkowski/Eddie House
> SF - Lamond Murray/Austin Croshere/Eddie Robinson/Gerald Wallace
> PF - Brian Grant/Rodney Rogers/Danny Fortson
> C - Dikembe Mutombo/Elden Campbell/Derrick Coleman


Do you realize the salary that would be going to this team? Assuming they actually could pick up all of these guys (I see at least a couple that will be protected), the amount of money they'd be spending would be outrageous. Just doing a quick check of HoopsHype's salaries page ...

PG: Fisher: $3 million, Ollie: 2.7, Watson: 1.5
SG: Piatkowski: 2.7, House: 0.8
SF: Murray: 4.8, Croshere: 8.2, Robinson: 6.7, Wallace: 1.3
PF: Grant: 13.3, Rogers: 3.6, Fortson: 5.9
C: Mutombo: 4.5, Cambell: 4.4, Coleman: 4.5

Okay, the backcourt isn't terrible salary-wise, though I don't understand why Fisher and Watson would be available. Your PGs make a combined $7.2 million and your SGs $3.5 million. Spending $10.7 million to have your backcourt is okay. However, the frontcourt is a completely different story.

$21 million to the SFs, $22.8 million to the PFs, $13.4 million to the Cs. That's a whopping $57.2 million going to your frontcourt, and a total of $67.9 million going to the team as a whole. You say there will be changes, but what would those be? The team won't be able to sign FAs for the next 3-4 years and no one will want to trade for the bad contracts. They are more than double over their first year cap. I think the worst part would be that they wouldn't even be a very good team.

This is just my opinion of course, but look at my thread here to get a much more realistic idea for what will be done. I don't list specific players, but rather the types of players and contracts that will probably be picked up.


----------



## RetroDreams

People do realize that the Bobcats can only have a salary of 66% of the total cap their first season, right?


----------



## Perennial All Star

PG-Jameer Nelson
SG-Fred Jones
SF-Rodney White
PF-Alan Henderson/Kirk Haston
C-Steven Hunter/Cesary Trybanski


----------



## Nimreitz

Here's what I think the draft might look like, rounds don't really matter.

Kevin Ollie
Melvin Ely
Jamal Sampson
Troy Bell
Omar Cook
Reggie Evans
Lonny Baxter
Pat Garrity
Eddie Robinson
Darvin Ham
Tony Delk
Tamar Slay
Brian Skinner
Eric Piatkowski

The Bobcats draft Robinson for the Bulls and promptly cut him, saving the Bulls $6.2 million next season. In return the Bulls send the #2 pick to Charlotte in exchange for the #4.

With the #2 pick, Charlotte takes Dwight Howard. With the #34 pick, Charlotte takes Rickey Paulding.

Darvin Ham gets cut, Reggie Evans gets cut.

That puts their salary at $23.165 million. They are capped out at roughly $31 million, meaning they have about $7 million for free agents, plus the MLE. Some free agents available that might go to Charlotte..... Brian Cardinal, Adonal Foyle, Toni Kukoc, and Manu Ginobli. I think they probably can get Cardinal and Kukoc, which they will gladly accept. I think Cardinal will accept a contract somewhere around $4-$5 million a year, and Kukoc will take either the MLE which is about $4.5 million.

Eric Piatkowski gets cut.

FINAL ROSTER:

PG: Tony Delk
SG: Troy Bell
SF: Brian Cardinal
PF: Dwight Howard
C: Melvin Ely

Bench.....
PG: Omar Cook, Kevin Ollie
SG: Rickey Paulding, Tamar Slay
SF: Pat Garrity
PF: Toni Kukoc, Lonnie Baxter
C: Brian Skinner, Jamal Sampson

That puts their salary at $30 million. They are capped out at roughly $31 million and including their other exceptions they come out right there. The team may not be competitive right away, but they have a bright future. Omar Cook, Troy Bell, Dwight Howard, Melvin Ely, and Jamal Sampson all have the potential to be very good. Tony Delk is a good Point Guard and so is Kevin Ollie, Brian Cardinal is a pretty good Small Forward, and Toni Kukoc would be a good mentor for Howard.


----------



## dlinkwireless

The bobs could get Kobe Bryant.. Or how about their pick for Vince Carter lol im from Toronto I wud do that... ALso Wizards are only locking on Gilbert Larry and hayes.. BOSH IS AWESOME


----------



## JazzMan

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Do you realize the salary that would be going to this team? Assuming they actually could pick up all of these guys (I see at least a couple that will be protected), the amount of money they'd be spending would be outrageous. Just doing a quick check of HoopsHype's salaries page ...
> 
> PG: Fisher: $3 million, Ollie: 2.7, Watson: 1.5
> SG: Piatkowski: 2.7, House: 0.8
> SF: Murray: 4.8, Croshere: 8.2, Robinson: 6.7, Wallace: 1.3
> PF: Grant: 13.3, Rogers: 3.6, Fortson: 5.9
> C: Mutombo: 4.5, Cambell: 4.4, Coleman: 4.5
> 
> Okay, the backcourt isn't terrible salary-wise, though I don't understand why Fisher and Watson would be available. Your PGs make a combined $7.2 million and your SGs $3.5 million. Spending $10.7 million to have your backcourt is okay. However, the frontcourt is a completely different story.
> 
> $21 million to the SFs, $22.8 million to the PFs, $13.4 million to the Cs. That's a whopping $57.2 million going to your frontcourt, and a total of $67.9 million going to the team as a whole. You say there will be changes, but what would those be? The team won't be able to sign FAs for the next 3-4 years and no one will want to trade for the bad contracts. They are more than double over their first year cap. I think the worst part would be that they wouldn't even be a very good team.
> 
> This is just my opinion of course, but look at my thread here to get a much more realistic idea for what will be done. I don't list specific players, but rather the types of players and contracts that will probably be picked up.


You've obviously gone into a lot more detail than me. At this stage all I've done is look at the players I think will be available, and which ones woul dbe of most interest to the Bobcats. I've not yet had the patience to look at all the salaries.

THey could waive some pf the more expensive guys. I think that means their salary doesn't count towards the cap, even though they still get paid - am I right?


----------



## Joker

ideal scenario:

kobe decides he wants to build the bobcats, and joins (6 year 90M deal starting at 12M).

bobcats take a bad contract and the 1st pick for the 4th pick.
maybe juwan howard + 1st for 4th.
or eddie robinson +1st for 4th.

bobcats sign bobby sura for 4M a year in a multiyear deal 
and Dampier for 7M a year in a multi year deal (he only seems to be interested in $$ anyways). 

lineup:

Dampier (7M)
Okafor (3M)
Robinson (5M)
Kobe (12M)
Sura (4M)

other players are minimum contracts.

thats a top 4 team in the East from scratch!


----------



## Samuel

The sad thing is, if the Bobcats strike gold with their #4 pick and make some choice selections from the western conference, they could end up making the playoffs next season.

:/


----------



## Joker

IMGINARY

bobcats sign 

kobe for 15M
KMart for 10M
Dampier for 8M
A stud pg with the 4th pick

+

scrubs
and second round pick.

they would own the East next year.


----------



## Mavs Dude

I highly doubt it but the Magic could trade the #1 and Hill to Charlotte and the Bobcats could cut Hill and he wouldn't count against their cap. Then the Magic could sign someone big or a PG with the money they get. Bobcats could get Okafor and Livingston.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

> I highly doubt it but the Magic could trade the #1 and Hill to Charlotte and the Bobcats could cut Hill and he wouldn't count against their cap. Then the Magic could sign someone big or a PG with the money they get. Bobcats could get Okafor and Livingston.


Are you sure? Cause if not the Bobcats can just take picks and bad contracts, and get free picks?..


----------



## Mavs Dude

Yeah if they cut the person before the season it doesn't count against the cap. They still have to pay them still though if I remember correctly.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

The bobcats should take Eddie Jones and the 19th off our hands then... LOL


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> ideal scenario:
> 
> kobe decides he wants to build the bobcats, and joins (6 year 90M deal starting at 12M).
> 
> bobcats take a bad contract and the 1st pick for the 4th pick.
> maybe juwan howard + 1st for 4th.
> or eddie robinson +1st for 4th.
> 
> bobcats sign bobby sura for 4M a year in a multiyear deal
> and Dampier for 7M a year in a multi year deal (he only seems to be interested in $$ anyways).
> 
> lineup:
> 
> Dampier (7M)
> Okafor (3M)
> Robinson (5M)
> Kobe (12M)
> Sura (4M)
> 
> other players are minimum contracts.
> 
> thats a top 4 team in the East from scratch!


Ideal scenario != Realistic scenario

There is about a .001% chance of Kobe going to Charlotte.


----------



## f22egl

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> i think cause the wizards will protect:
> 1- arenas
> 2 - stackhouse
> 3 - white
> 4 - hughes
> 5 - brown
> 6 - jeffries
> 7 - haywood
> 8 - dixon
> 
> leaving hayes out...
> 
> theyre gonna have to leave 2 of hayes white or laettner out.
> so there is a chance hayes can slip to the bobcats


well the predicament is over since jahidi white is no longer on the washington wizards! he was traded for brevin knight for cap relief!

and do you really think the wizards would protect dixon over hayes. that's stretching it a little bit. and the wizards jave no incentive to keep christian laetner.

the washington post reports it like this 

1. gilbert arenas
2. larry hughes
3. jarvis hayes
4. brendan haywood
5. kwame brown
6. etan thomas
7. jarred jeffries
8. steve blake

so the bobcats can choose dixon, laetner, and stackhouse


----------



## f22egl

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I highly doubt it but the Magic could trade the #1 and Hill to Charlotte and the Bobcats could cut Hill and he wouldn't count against their cap. Then the Magic could sign someone big or a PG with the money they get. Bobcats could get Okafor and Livingston.


the only way the magic do that is if they can get kobe.


----------



## Mavs Dude

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> 
> 
> the only way the magic do that is if they can get kobe.


I could also see them doing it so they can get a couple guys at star level.


----------



## Joker

would the bobcats take eddie jones, rafer alston, and miami's 19th pick?


----------

